# What's with the USB Device Programmer



## k225 (Aug 20, 2014)

I had assumed this was the device that would allow us to update or change the sound files on the Revolution Receivers, however it says they are not supported by Crest products. Does anyone know what these are for then?
http://www.revoelectronics.com/product/usb-programmer.html


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

*USB Programmer*

It looks like the USB Programmer will support the new Revolution products being sold by Precision R/C, but not he older Crest products. (Even they designed both) This will be a deal breaker for me if they don't fix t so it is compatible with the older Crest products.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

We need the straight scoop from Navin. It could be that the Crest firmware was copyrighted and they are no allowed to access it.

Or they were forced to change the new hardware.

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Now if only the software on this site would work and notify me when new posts are made. I have the first generation Revo with an extra receiver that was given out free to the first buyers. I would like to by more revo receivers down the road, but if they are not compatible, I'kk go with Dale's Road Boss or what ever it's called.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

grsman said:


> It looks like the USB Programmer will support the new Revolution products being sold by Precision R/C, but not he older Crest products. (Even they designed both) This will be a deal breaker for me if they don't fix t so it is compatible with the older Crest products.



At the bottom of the page it states:

Note:Currently not support Crest(TM) products. We'll announce a patch file for Crest(TM) shortly.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Randy Stone said:


> Now if only the software on this site would work and notify me when new posts are made. I have the first generation Revo with an extra receiver that was given out free to the first buyers. I would like to by more revo receivers down the road, but if they are not compatible, I'kk go with Dale's Road Boss or what ever it's called.




Randy this will help you find your way, should they not be backwards compatible. 
http://www.gscalegraphics.net/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

It's Del's Rail Boss and other options .... 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I called Navin this AM, will get the full story in about an hour and will post.

I think there's some improvements in the new receivers.

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, I called Navin.



1. The VERY EARLY transmitters (with plastic keyboard, not rubber) are not upgradeable... most were part of the Beta test, but a few were sold.

2. notwithstanding #1, ALL transmitters are the same hardware and will run the same firmware, old and new, sound and non sound receivers.

3. the USB dongle will update ALL transmitters (when they release the files)

4. the USB dongle will update all the "new" receivers.

5. They are working on this, so that the USB dongle will update the OLD Revolution receivers. Remember that the main engineer on the Revolution is one of the owners of the new Precision RC company.

So, bottom line, is that unless you have one of the very rare plastic keyboard transmitters, EVERYTHING will work with EVERYTHING.


Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for getting that out on two threads, it clears a lot up.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah sorry to post in 2 places, but there seem to be so many questions, and misinformation.

I'll be doing some more beta testing for them, so I'll be in the loop with firsthand information.

I'm very happy the Revo is going forwards, it does enjoy a unique niche in terms of functionality and price. There's no other system at the same functionality level, DCC is above, and the rest are below.

It appears to be very popular overseas also.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The price point is good, and many like the visual on the display.


----------



## k225 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks Greg I have one of the new receivers on order, look forward to seeing how it compares. Still the best bang for the buck as far as I can see. The Revolution appears to be the unit of choice here in Canada, as a matter of fact appears to be the only choice previously offered up here. Still not seeing it advertised on any of the Canadian suppliers sites yet though.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

New receiver should be identical. Hardware has no changes. The firmware in the original units is a bit different when it comes to trying to use the USB to download, but the new sound files are not available yet, so no reason for the USB yet.

(the transmitter hardware is identical too)

Greg


----------



## Zapf (Jun 8, 2012)

*Any Update???*

It has been 6 months since the last post in this thread. Has there been any progress in the functionality of the dongle? I believe programming the receivers would be a very popular advancement. It has been hinted at for a long time and obviously was a direction the designers planned. There must be some significant challenges.

Hopefully I am behind the curve and more info is available.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would contact them directly.

What progress are you looking for?

I've also put a call in to Navin, but I suspect he is at the convention today.

Greg 1,000


----------



## Zapf (Jun 8, 2012)

*progress*

Hello Greg. I'm looking for whether the device is now functional and if so, how/where to download files.

I did find this info on the Precision RC website.

Instructions: ooops I'm not allowed to post links but it is on the revoelctronics website.

Files: ooops, I'm not allowed to post links

From this I gather that the unit is now functional though I have not yet found any reviews or accounts on using it. Also, the device seems to be out of stock most places I have looked which is a bit odd. Finally there are warnings about not being responsible for damaging the units which is a little concerning. 

Have you used it Greg?

I guess maybe I should just give it a try eh.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, I talked to both Navin and JK, who who own/run the company.

They had a number of USB dongles, and it appears that they underestimated how many people wanted them. This was around January, and there were no new sound files available, and support was limited. 

Nevertheless, they sold out quickly, unexpectedly. There should be more in stock soon.

Like most devices that allow a user to download firmware, they cannot control if the user interrupts power during a download. Notice please your windows computer can scramble itself if you turn it off durning a major update (the screen warns you) and the same for your cell phone, turn it off during an operating system update and it is bricked.

So at this level, it's the same as other consumer devices.

I am receiving an engineering sample of the USB dongle, and will load the sound files now available, looks like there are 3 steam files and 3 or 4 diesel files. I intend to do a youtube video for each so everyone can hear the different files.

I won't be able to get to this for a few weeks. Yes, if you find one, buy it if you need it, i.e. need to change sound files or update your transmitter.

There's no reason to use it if you have the right sound files, and your transmitter is up to date. (The only answer you gave me to my question was: " I'm looking for whether the device is now functional and if so, how/where to download files.")

Honestly, that sounds more like curiosity rather than need, or even desire to have it and download sound files etc.

Greg 992


----------



## Zapf (Jun 8, 2012)

Curiosity? Hmmm. Actually it is very much desire rather than curiosity. I am particularly hoping there is a steam sound with a whistle more appropriate to smaller locomotives. 

I will most definitely buy it if it can reliably upgrade my Revolution receivers.

I look forward to your video. That will be very helpful.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Zapf said:


> Curiosity? Hmmm. Actually it is very much desire rather than curiosity. I am particularly hoping there is a steam sound with a whistle more appropriate to smaller locomotives.
> 
> I will most definitely buy it if it can reliably upgrade my Revolution receivers.
> 
> I look forward to your video. That will be very helpful.


Gentlemen, I put a review of the USB interface and the new base station on my web page back in January - see:
http://trainelectronics.com/RevoElectronics/LinearBase-USB/#USB_Device_Programmer

Please take not of the warning not to try to use it with older transmitters!

Hope that helps!

dave


----------



## Zapf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes. that is excellent. Thank you Dave. I notice the caution against using it with an older Crest receiver. I bought my receivers (57002S) right before Crest closed. Is there a way to tell if they are older ones or not? I see that 57002S is listed on the menu you showed. Thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, so finally the answer to the question I asked, the first answer was different than the one you have below, which now makes sense. (I assume upgrade is not the right word, but what you mean, if you can get the desired sound.

Do not take offense, but when someone asks you why and you give them an answer that does not make sense, then some people might give up helping, or at least asking.

A word of advice, the sound library on the Revolution is not likely ever going to match the breadth and complexity of units like QSI, ESU, Zimo, Phoenix. That's not going to be cost effective and could take years. 

But for the $$ it's a heckuva system.


Like I said, I'm in communication and have asked for more details on the downloads on the web site, but I might be able to make the videos first.

(Or perhaps we can entreat Dave to do so, since he already has the dongle? )

Greg 901




Zapf said:


> Curiosity? Hmmm. Actually it is very much desire rather than curiosity.* I am particularly hoping there is a steam sound with a whistle more appropriate to smaller locomotives*.
> 
> *I will most definitely buy it if it can reliably upgrade my Revolution receivers.*
> 
> I look forward to your video. That will be very helpful.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Zapf said:


> Yes. that is excellent. Thank you Dave. I notice the caution against using it with an older Crest receiver. I bought my receivers (57002S) right before Crest closed. Is there a way to tell if they are older ones or not? I see that 57002S is listed on the menu you showed. Thanks.


I would suggest getting in touch with Navin before trying to change any old receivers. I know, from experience, that the original transmitters don't take well to being reprogrammed - I didn't try on older receivers.

dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the web site warns not to use on old stuff.

Greg 989


----------



## Zapf (Jun 8, 2012)

Nahh. Scratch that.

“Do not take offense, but when someone asks you why and you give them an answer that does not make sense, then some people might give up helping, or at least asking.”

At first I considered questioning this comment but then thought better. That ‘lecture’ is so out of line it doesn’t merit any serious response.


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

*Reprogram Crest(TM) stuff*

On the Revolution site there is an OnBoard Crest Patch file for the On Board RX.
It is under support. http://www.revoelectronics.com/blog/
Instructions say to program with the patch file and then reprogram the desired file.
Then they say they are not responsible for any problems from reprogram of any Crest(TM) products. This new company doesn't leave me with a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Realize that this is for the old stuff, not the new stuff.

Crest is old, Precision RC is new.

So, they do have a patch file for the Crest onboard, although not sure if it is for sound or the very first ones... I'll see if I get clarification.

You guys gotta remember that Lewis walked away and there are new owners. *They could probably go broke warrantying old stuff they never sold.
*
You should be mad at Lewis Polk, not the people who are moving forwards. 
Greg 987


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Greg
The USB programmer is no longer in the list of products!?
It is not marked out of stock - it is not there!
Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It will come back.

My test unit arrived yesterday. Don't know if I will be able to run it through it's paces tomorrow though....

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> It will come back.
> 
> My test unit arrived yesterday. Don't know if I will be able to run it through it's paces tomorrow though....
> 
> Greg


Greg you say test unit is there something different between the ones that came out the first of the year and the one you have? I have one and it works just fine and I know others that that have them and they do just what they are meant to do.
richard.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope, I have an official USB device. The reason I got it is because I will test out downloading the firmware files and post the sounds for all to hear.

Dick, did you try the different steam and diesel sounds? Any comments on them?

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

the steam is steam not thrilled with it but it is sound now the new diesel is not bad and it has add brake sounds the old horn at the end sounds like a sick cow to me.
Dick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's several steam and several diesel, was wondering which you are commenting on.

Greg 959


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

There are more sounds available now.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, sort of what started this is someone wanting a different whistle.

I'm going to make youtubes of all the sound files just to identify which is which.

What's interesting is different ones for onboard, trackside linear and trackside pwc

Greg 942


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't understand why its that way.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, makes it a lot more work and bother with multiple files.

It would be better to somehow design the decoder firmware to be independent of the sound file. 

But at least there are multiple options now, 2 steps removed from Aristo/Lewis is what it took to happen.

Greg 939


----------



## Zapf (Jun 8, 2012)

*Success*

I received a USB programmer and successfully installed steam sounds (S2) on a Crest receiver. I had to play around a bit to figure it out, but it is actually pretty straightforward once the files are in the right format. I got the suggested ALZip program to unzip the files. I also first loaded the patch program as suggested. I am happy with the result. Thank you Revoelectronics.


----------

